# Multiple questions about a computerized router



## hrhdoodles (Oct 15, 2008)

I have ZERO experience wood working but have several projects that an computerized router like the carvewright or the compucarve might make possible. Here are the projects I would like to do. 1) carve intricate decorative panels to make screens and sliding doors. 2) make matching crown mouldings and 3) carve insets for kitchen cabinet doors. 4) carve a design in a headboard

Am I crazy to even consider trying this? 
1)How hard is it to learn to use these machines? A) How hard is learning the computer portion: is it easy point and click or am I going to have to spend hours pouring over instructions B) is it difficult to set the machine properly or feed the wood in?

2)Are the machines reliable? A) Are they expensive to repair when the break? B) Is it hard to find people to repair them? C) Do they break often?

3) Are they dangerous to use? Do they kick out sharp shards, will I loose a finger?

4) Are there any online classes or any chance of finding a local class? (I live in Boca Raton)

5) Finally, is one of these machines superior to the other? If so, which one do you think is better? Is one better for a novice?

I would love answers sent to my email address if possible:[email protected] Please put woodworking in the subject line so I know your email is not spam. 

THANKS!!!! 
Donna


----------



## I_V_A_R (Oct 30, 2008)

I had a lock at the carvewright to, after I bught my cnc Router. 

I think this machene comes with its own software 

If you bought my macheen (does not come with all this easy to use software)it wil actualy be quite alot of learning if your new to it. I new the CAD(Computer aided design) from before, but i had to learn the CAM part (Computer aided Manufacturing) part. It shure has taken some work. But If you realy want it ofcourse... 

If you want to do what you can se at this wideo I found on youtube
(seems I'm not alowd to add the link before i have at least 10 psts)
and you have some time to spend, Id say go for it. You would have to be able to 
Make the blanks first with some duble sided planer (I'm Norwergian dont know the english term), or you may find some vendor of radymade blaks. If you want to design Advanced ornaments, and dont have much computer expirience, you realy would have to welcome a new hobby.


----------



## drivem (Nov 2, 2008)

*Woodworking*

You ask all good questions I will try to answer all if not sorry. All machines are some what dangerous but if you leave all safe guards in place the CarveWright/Compucarve is a very safe machine. They are both the same machine the only difference is the name. I have a CarveWright (I like dialing with the manufacture) and it is still a new concept and there are still a lot of bugs. I’ve had to ship it back to the manufacture once so far. It carves up to 144in long pieces and 14in wide. You can use there router bits or with there coilers your bits. The tracking belts can be ordered from other sources. You can download the software and try it to see if you can use it, free for 30 days. I hope this answers some if not all your questions


----------

